# Bouncehouse/waterslide rentals



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Waterslides $200 a day Bouncehouses $100a day. Call to reserve 850-418-3649


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

If you're having a party for your kids and you want to keep them entertained, than Jesse is the man to call. Nice guy and very professional. Good rates too!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Just had him out last weekend for my little girls 3rd birthday party. We had the threat of rain all day. He was very easy to work with and worked with me to wait till the rain stopped. You can't go wrong with a bounce house for the kids. It keeps them entertained and out of the house.:letsdrink


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

b


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Had Jesse bring out the bounce house for my son's birthday a coule of weeks back- he did a super job!The best deal going for a kids birthday party! Perfectly on time, everything was clean and in good shape (better than my yard:doh), overall very professional! Highly recommend!

Jim


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

